# Anyone in Central Midwest US, Please Read



## wisgolfer2610 (Jun 14, 2007)

THIS IS NOT MEANT TO BE SPAM ! If it comes off that way, I apologize.

Hello,

My name is Patrick. I am running a small tournament called the 1st Annual Mid-Summer Golf Extravaganza at Hawks View Golf Club in Lake Geneva, WI. 

I am looking for anyone who might be interested in playing in this tournament with huge prizes that include a PING Putter, Callaway Golf Bag, A AMF 3 Wood, FREE Rounds of Golf, and MORE! There will be prizes given out to 1st - 10th place or higher pending on registration.

The tournament dates are July 21-22. Registration Deadline is July 7, 2007.

Anyone interested, please e-mail me at [email protected].

This will be a tournament filled with lots of fun, golf, and friends.

Thank You!

Patrick



P.S. Anyone who would like to sponsor this tournament, please contact me through the above e-mail as I do still have a couple sponsorship spots open.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> THIS IS NOT MEANT TO BE SPAM ! If it comes off that way, I apologize.


I don't have a problem with it. If anything I appreciate what you're doing.

Just to get an idea, what skill level of players are you looking for?


----------



## wisgolfer2610 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for replying. I am looking for any golfer that can consistently shott in the mid 90's or lower. This can be women, men, or juniors.

Here are a few more details about the tournament:

This tournament will be as of now between 25-75 people. This tournament however is not benefiting any cause. However, I am NOT, ABSOLUTELY NOT, making a profit off of this tournament. I am creating this tournament for fun times and some enjoyable golf. ALL (and I mean ALL) of the registration fees and sponsor fees will be used to benefit the golfers at this tournament. ALL of the fees will either be paying greens fees, the lunch each day, hole contests each day, free items for each golfer, and all of the Prizes at the end of the tournament. The more golfers that enter this tournament, the better and more prizes that I can giveaway.

Any further questions regarding this tournament can e-mail me at [email protected] or you can post any questions as a reply to this thread. 


Thanks!

Patrick


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in Il. Would love to play but kinda far.


----------



## wisgolfer2610 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here are a few details:

When: July 21-22 (Sat-Sun)

Where: Hawks View Golf Club in Lake Geneva, WI.

Name: 1st Annual Mid-Summer Golf Extravaganza

Cost: $195 for individual golfer

Cost Includes: greens fees for 2 rounds w/ an electric cart, 3 hole contests per day, free gifts for players apon arrival, lunch each day, and prizes on sunday after golf.

Prizes include: PING Putter, FREE Rounds of Golf, A AMF 3 Wood, a Wedge, and MORE!

If there are any further questions, please don't hesitate to e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks!

Patrick


----------



## wisgolfer2610 (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone interested in this tournament??? It will be lots of fun!


Patrick


----------

